# [débat] Quelles solution pour l'émulation / virtualisation ?

## kernelsensei

Bon, après ce long débat sur les navigateurs (qui a dit débat du mois ? ^^), voici un débat qui se veut d'actualité : Quelles solution pour l'émulation et la virtualisation ?

- D'actualité ? Pourquoi donc ?

Vu les récents événements dans notre beau pays qu'est la france, on pourrait imaginer qu'il sera bientôt interdit de contourner certaines mesures de protection qui nous permettent de lire des films ou écouter de la musique sous notre Gentoo bien aimée. On peut alors penser qu'il faudra utiliser des programmes fournis par les grandes firmes de l'audio, de la video et du logiciel ! Ces programmes seront sans doutes prévus pour les grands OS propriétaires, laissant la communauté du Libre à l'écart ; voila où intervient l'émulation ou la virtualisation : faire tourner ces logiciels (entre autres) sous GNU/Linux.

Bien sûr, tout cela n'est qu'un exemple, il ne faut pas concentrer le débat sur les mesures de protection... Quels logiciels non natifs GNU/Linux utilisez vous ? De quelle manière ? Jouez vous à des jeux grâce à l'émulation ? Quel est selon vous le meilleur émulateur pour une certaine tâche ? etc.

3,2,1... top départ !

PS : Une idée, une envie de débat, proposez-la ici : [DOW] La boîte à idées.   :Wink: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

qemu bien sur : c'est libre et ça marche pas trop mal.

quoique : vmware est bien plus performant et le support des periph usb plus complet (je synchronise mon telephone comme ça)

----------

## Temet

J'y connais pas grand chose.

Pour apporter mon galet à l'édifice, j'utilise juste GuitarPro dans Wine ... et il marche plutot bien.

J'ai utilisé du Qemu avec KQemu mais ca reste lent tout ça... j'y repenserai quand j'aurai le decacore (10 coeurs, rien à voir avec des coeurs décaféinés) du ouf qui me compilera xorg en 5 minutes.

----------

## Trevoke

J'utilise VMWare au boulot et a la maison quand j'en ai besoin, sinon j'evite l'emulation.

J'ai joue brevement avec Xen et ca a l'air tres sympa.. Je n'ai pas trop pousse, malheureusement peut-etre, donc je ne connais pas tres bien les limites.

----------

## kwenspc

Je suis 100% utilisateur de Qemu.

Je l'utilise en effet en x86 bien sûr mais aussi, depuis quelques temps, en arm. Et ça rox sa mémé cowboy!

D'autant plus que depuis la version 0.8 qemu fournit qemu-system-arm qui émule une plateforme de development complète pour arm.

Du cpu, au réseau en passant par un petit lcd 320x240. 

Bon c'est un petit écran, mais j'ai eu besoin il y a peu de me créer une système arm complet - j'ai choisis gentoo bien sûr! - et ça tourne nickel.

le réseau via TUN/TAP m'a permis d'utiliser cette gentoo pour arm via ssh.

Aucun problème, cette solution m'a d'ailleurs permis de gagner un foutu temps pour mon projet   :Cool: 

Sinon pour l'utilisation x86, beaucoup plus courante parmis nous tous j'imagine, je trouve que qemu avec son module kqemu rivalise facilement avec vmware ou autre. Je n'ai jamais eu aucun pépin, que ce soit pour avoir le son, le réseau ou l'usb. et la vitesse est tout à fait comparable à ce que j'ai pu avoir sous vmware. Et d'après certains le projet libre qui se veut faire la même chose que kqemu mais en open-source est tout aussi voir même mieux que ce dernier!

Xen je n'ai pas essayé, mais son usagene permet en aucun cas de faire tourner un os pour archi pcc sur un x86 non? En tout cas beaucoup d'hebergeurs l'utilisent pour leur serveurs web, mail etc...

Ça change d'UML (User Mode Linux) qui était un projet bancal, et qui ne virtualisait, il me semble, que l'espace en user mode (d'où le nom).

Cela dit son usage pour la virtualisation de serveur est difficile, lourde et on ressent une nette perte de performance. 

 xen semble pouvoir meme virtualiser l'ensemble du système dès lors que le système d'exploitation a le driver pour. (ce qui fait d'ailleurs qu'on ne verra sans doute jamais de driver xen pour ouinouin, mais perso je m'en fiche un peu ^^)

Par contre ce qui est assez marrant c'est de faire la recherche sur le net "xen linux" et on tombe sur pas mal de lien type "xen, un vmware-like libre" etc...

Que je sache : vmware n'est pas un virtualiseur, c'est un émulateur. je me trompe? (je pense pas mais on sais jamais avec moi...)

Ce thread est pas mal, si ça peut aider à bien différencier virtualiseur d'émulateur.

----------

## El_Goretto

Perso, j'ai toujours été partisan du moindre effort.

Donc je me suis longtemps contenté de win4lin (home) qui permet une vitesse "native de win98". Ca marche bien, sauf pour directX et dès qu'on a plus les patchs noyau qui vont bien.

Bref, j'ai arrêté depuis le peu de support de cette série (sortie de win4lin pro qui normalement reprend le concept avec les fonctionnalités 2k/xp sans patcher le noyau).

Bref, j'ai toujours pas lâché mon xp (qui ne me sert qu'à jouer, c'est triste de se le trainer que pour çà).

Mais ca va faire +2 ans que je me retiens d'acheter du matos, attendant qu'Intel et AMD sortent leur virtualisation hardware.... Raaah saleté de Core 2 Duo, tu vas sortir un de ces 4?!

Bon, si je mets pas la main dessus d'ici 3 mois, je me lance dans l'aventure Qemu.

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

j'utilise ScummVM (c'est pour faire tourner des TRES vieux jeu Lucas Arts ^__^) et c'est tout !

Je me passe des applis pour winXP, (donc je joue plus). C'est certainement utile pour des gens qui en ont vraiment besoin (par exemple pour faire du dev web, on a "besoin" de IE), et je trouve que dans ce cas là c'est une bonne utilisation de l'emulation. Mais émuler des jeux video n'est pas vraiment une bonne chose dans le sens où il faudrait plutôt essayer de faire bouger les dev pour porter ces applis/jeux sous Linux. Dans un sens, je trouve que c'est comme ndiswrapper, c'est une solution mais qui n'est pas terrible en soi car passivement on "accepte" que les dev ne fassent pas attention à GNU/Linux (bien sur il faut relativiser, ndiswrapper c'est un driver, donc nettement plus grave qu'un jeu video).

Voilà en gros je trouve qu'il y'a des "bonnes" utilisations de l'emulation, mais qu'il ne faudrais pas en abuser.

----------

## Anthyme

Moi j'ai testé colinux, a la base ca semblais etre le Xen inversé (linux sous win) ct pour moi le moyen d'utiliser mon raid sous windows mais bon les perf d'acces disque sont moyenne et le réseau fonctionne une install sur 3 ... bref pas super !

sinon Xen a l'air d'avoir un belle avenir devant lui avec la virtualisation hardware mais pour l'instant c'est faire tourner du linux sous linux (en gros) intérréssant pour des boites qui veullent faire tourner plusieurs machine sur un seveur mais pour des particulier qui cherche a avoir les possibilité win/lin reuni, c'est pas evidant !

Donc au final mon choix du moment : VMware !!! ok que je sais, c'est ni libre ni gratuit mais quand on a une licence, on est bien content ! tres performant, supporte tous les OS, multiplateforme, gere le SMP, bonne interface, ...

Sinon il y a M$ VPC ... une vrai merde ... Il nous oblige a l'utiliser a l'ecole mais y a plein de merde ... 1/2 personnes n'ont plus de réseau quand il utilise VPC ou alors c dans vpc qu'il n y a plus de réseau, sinon y a des pertes de clavier ou des lenteurs ... l'enfer !

en ce qui concerne Wine et Cedega, j'aime bien les 2 mais j ai des critiques :

Wine, ca marche pas mal mais bon faudrai vraiment un winetool plus officiel et maintenant et pas a l'abandon et repris une fois de temps en temps, sinon la librairie pour créer les fenetres est vraiment moche ! je pense qu'essayer de faire une "redirection"  vers un GTK ou un QT aurai été mieu... ou au moins faire quelque chose de plus jolie !

Pour cedega, j'avais testé la demo, ca marchais pas mal du tout ! c'est assez loin de l'esprit open source ... mais je n'ai pas pu payer avec ma carte bleu alors que je le voullais !!! (ça donne vraiment envie de p****** ...   :Evil or Very Mad: )

----------

## Oupsman

L'émulation Libre pour faire tourner des applis Windows sur PC n'est selon moi pas suffisament stable. Et je ne pense pas malheureusement que Microsoft et consorts laisseront leurs produits tourner sous Wine. Restera donc QEMU, voire XEN quand il permettra de faire fonctionner Windows. Il y'a aussi vservers, utilisé par Lycos pour son offre VDS, qui marche pas mal mais ne permet pas de faire tourner Windows (ce n'est pas un hyperviseur). 

Ensuite, on passe dans les outils propriétaires, et on trouve VMWare player (marche pas trop mal) et surtout VMWare server, qui est gratuit mais fonctionne du feu de dieu, surtout si vous avez beaucoup de RAM et un multiproc. 

A choisir je prends VMWare server, malgré son coté propriétaire.

----------

## creuvard

Bonjoir

J'utilise XEN avec un plaisir non dissimulé (cela dit je ne me suis pas attardé sur les autres    :Embarassed:  ) c'est assez simple d'utilisation (j'ai mis que 3 jours à faire démarer mon premier Dom_U fonctionnel (Système virtuel) )

Je l'utilise pour y faire tourner un petit server Web, un IDS (snort) , 2 pare-feu, un proxy-cache et un reverse proxy. voirs  =>  iCi 

Cela a pour moi l'énorme avantage de pouvoir fair mumuse avec un système virtuel sans pour autant monopoliser une bécanne a temps complets.

Il n'est pas encore capable de faire tourner tous les  Os  (OpenBSd ne tourne pas à ma connaissance   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

 mais il a trés bonne réputations.

Question sécurité dans le cadre d'un serveur le reproche a lui faire est qu'il n'intègre pas les patch grsecurity (à ma connaissance )

Bref en tant que petite machine de test ou serveur je trouve cela trés fonctionnelle.

Donc pour moi XENTOO c'est trés bien, je le conseil.

----------

## Longfield

Le seul emploi que j'ai eu pour ce genre de softs jusqu'à maintenenant étant le jeu, je m'étais tourné vers Winex (avant qu'il ne devienne Cedega) et Wine. Je dois dire que j'ai été assez impressionné, j'ai joué à WoW de nombreuses heures en utilisant Wine sur Linux, et franchement c'était vraiment du luxe de pouvoir virer Windows XP qui ne me servait qu'à jouer.

Maintenant, j'essaie d'éviter au maximum les applics Windows, mais ça n'est pas toujours possible pour le boulot. Heureusement on est deux Linuxiens dans le labo et on se file pas mal de tuyaux. Mais il est vrai que ça pourrait m'arriver de me retrouver le dos au mur bientôt et il me faudrait une solution alternative, car il est exclu que je dual-boot avec mon PC. Je pense que je vais lorgner du côté de Qemu x86 !

Par contre, kwenspc, ton qemu pour ARM m'intéresse au plus haut, mais vraiment au plus haut point ! En effet je développe un système embarqué pour de la robotique qui contient un processeur ARM et fera tourner Linux, et de pouvoir l'émuler sur mon PC, ça serait vraiment le pied ---> PM.

----------

## GNUtoo

bon y'en as des tonnes...

*qemu seul: lent 

*qemu+virtualiser: soit on uttilise kqemu et c'est pas libre soit  on uttilise qmv86 et c'est libre(si qqn a reussi a faire  marcher qvm86 qu'il m'envoie un message privee ou reponde ici)

*vmware, proprietaire et payant mais des versions gratuites existent pour le client mais aussi pour le server(sert a creer des images)

*xen 2.0

*xen 3.0

*win4lin proprietaire et uniquement pour faire tourner windows

*UML (usemode linux)

*colinux (tourne sous windows et linux)

j'en oublie surement:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_machines

en fait ca depend de  ce que vous voulez faire

ca depend des os:

*qemu seul pour des trucs comme linux bios

*qemu+virtualiser ou vmware pour la plus part des os dont windows

*xen pour les os libres tels que linux bsd ou autres

*coliux et UML pour linux

colinux tourne en mode kernel c'est donc extrement rapide

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colinux

sinon je supose que wine etc... sont hors sujet vu que c'est pas de l'emulation

personellement je suis sous linux et je me contente de jeux libres(rivalisent avec les jeux peoprietaires,voir nexuiz et tremulous) c'est bien plus simple comme ca...lol

sinon je m'interesse a la virtualisation car on peux:

*faire tourner plusieurs distribs sur un ordi

*emuler un reseau

a quand le jeu de simulation de piratage et de protection uttilisant xen?

sinon j'ai vu que quelqu'un uttilise colinux

j'ai une partition raid0 sous windows donc ca m'interesse (je doit la migrer en linux pas forcement en raid)

et j'aimerai faire un serveur NFS colinix est-ce possible?

est ce stable d'aceder au dd en cofs en lecture seule?

et en ecriture?

par rapport a NFS de windows(SFU) ca donne quoi

(sinon je ferai ca par SFU)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi je suis un fervant utilisateur de Xen, je l'utilise chez moi et on l'a testé au boulot avec vserver.

Je trouve le concept de virtualisation sous Xen vraiment innovant et novateur par rapport à d'autres concurrents commerciaux.

Par contre, c'est vrai que c'est dommage pour les patchs grsecurity. Mais bon .....

@creuvard: Xentoo n'est pas un nom officiel   :Laughing:   C'est le hostname de ma machine domO    :Wink: 

----------

## Anthyme

une petite question : 

quel est la différence entre vmware workstation et vmware server ?

----------

## NoZ

Personnellement, j'utilise pas mal colinux dans le cadre de mon boulot... et je n'ai aucun problème, à part le fait que l'hyperthreading du p4 a tendance à un peu casser les perfs, enfin au final, c'est pas très rapide, mais ça ne pollue pas autant la ram que les vrais émulateurs pc.

Donc pour du linux sous windows, coLinux, sbien.

Et Kurgan, la 8.6, ça pique le cerveau <_<

----------

## Oupsman

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je trouve le concept de virtualisation sous Xen vraiment innovant et novateur par rapport à d'autres concurrents commerciaux.
> 
> 

 

On est encore très loin d'avoir la souplesse des solutions de virtualisation présentes chez certains constructeurs. Y'a qu'a voir l'hyperviseur IBM sur les Power5 pour s'en convaincre.

----------

## nico_calais

Ben moi, j'utilise wine au boulot pour pouvoir utiliser lotus notes. Pour ce que j'en fais c'est bien suffisant et j'ai pas eu à me plaindre.

----------

## Oupsman

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Ben moi, j'utilise wine au boulot pour pouvoir utiliser lotus notes. Pour ce que j'en fais c'est bien suffisant et j'ai pas eu à me plaindre.

 

Y'a un client Linux pour Lotus Notes ...

----------

## colito

Perso j'utilise cedega pour jouer à Wow, le seul jeu que je pratique depuis un an...oui je sais c'est pas du libre et en plus c payant...mais bon, j'ai trop galéré avec winex et en ce moment j'ai plus trop le temps de perdre des heures (des jours...) à configurer ça...

Sinon, on a un AMD 64 sous xen au boulot pour faire des tests sur les archis de prod, et franchement ça cartonne...bonne prise en charge du réseau, performances au top (c'est pas de l'emulation, mais de la virtualiation...), donc voilà...les perfs sont meilleurs que vmware et c'est gratuit...que demande le peuple?

----------

## Darkael

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Ben moi, j'utilise wine au boulot pour pouvoir utiliser lotus notes. Pour ce que j'en fais c'est bien suffisant et j'ai pas eu à me plaindre. 
> 
> Y'a un client Linux pour Lotus Notes ...

 

Il n'y a pas de client Linux pour Notes, tu confonds peut-être avec Lotus Domino?

[/quote]

Petit rectificatif après avoir vu la news sur Slashdot: bonne nouvelle (enfin je crois), un client Notes pour Linux va sortir bientôt pour la version 7.1!Last edited by Darkael on Mon Jul 10, 2006 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

alors pour moi c'est le lecteur vmware, juste pour utiliser mon imprimante all-in-one lexmark série x11. J'y ai mis un W2000, du point vue de la vitesse c'est suffisant mais pour l'affichage c'est du super moche 800x600. Pourquoi lui, et bien j'ai pas réussi avec qemu et je ne voulais pas m'amuser à taquiner la bête. Les pilotes de lexmark ne fonctionnant pas sous linux et leur support reste très simpliste : bonjours rien ne fonctionne, réponse : regarder ce lien : et deviner il me renvoi sur le téléchargement du dit pilote.... Voilà, je suis un peu déçus pour l'instant de ces émulateurs et je me demandais si le fait d'émuler un mac avec PearPC serait plus profitable, quelqu'un aurait une quelconque expérience de ce côté.

A votre bon coeur M'sieurs Dames!

EDIt : grâce à KarnEvil j'ai pu mettre l'affichage en 16 bits et non plus en 256 et là tout c'est accéléré. Donc je suis satisfait de mon émulateur voir même content.

----------

## Anthyme

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> alors pour moi c'est le lecteur vmware, juste pour utiliser mon imprimante all-in-one lexmark série x11. J'y ai mis un W2000, du point vue de la vitesse c'est suffisant mais pour l'affichage c'est du super moche 800x600. Pourquoi lui, et bien j'ai pas réussi avec qemu et je ne voulais pas m'amuser à taquiner la bête. Les pilotes de lexmark ne fonctionnant pas sous linux et leur support reste très simpliste : bonjours rien ne fonctionne, réponse : regarder ce lien : et deviner il me renvoi sur le téléchargement du dit pilote.... Voilà, je suis un peu déçus pour l'instant de ces émulateurs et je me demandais si le fait d'émuler un mac avec PearPC serait plus profitable, quelqu'un aurait une quelconque expérience de ce côté.
> 
> A votre bon coeur M'sieurs Dames!

 

plus besoin de pearPC vu que les mac sont en intel maintenant   :Smile: 

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Anthyme wrote:*   
> 
> une petite question : 
> ...

 

Oki ... sauf qu'a aucun moment je parlais du player mais juste du workstation et du server  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> plus besoin de pearPC vu que les mac sont en intel maintenant  
> 
> 

 

Tu peux m'en dire un peu plus la dessus, suffit (un bien grand mot puisque je ne sais pas faire) de redimensionner mon disque, modifier mon grub, et l'installer comme un grand depuis le cd d'installation??  :Confused: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   
> 
>  *Anthyme wrote:*   
> ...

 

Oui effectivement j'ai besoin d'une autre tasse de café moi  :Embarassed: 

Sinon VMware server c'est en fait une version libre de GSX, donc c'est plus fait pour de la consolidation de serveurs, alors que Workstation/Player c'est pour une utilisation en desktop.

 *colito wrote:*   

> Perso j'utilise cedega pour jouer à Wow, le seul jeu que je pratique depuis un an...oui je sais c'est pas du libre et en plus c payant...mais bon, j'ai trop galéré avec winex et en ce moment j'ai plus trop le temps de perdre des heures (des jours...) à configurer ça...
> 
> 

 

Ah? Il me semblait que ceux qui jouaient à WoW avaient énormément de temps à perdre  :Wink: 

Sinon je n'approuve pas l'utilisation de Cedega... Quitte à utiliser quelque chose de payant et pas libre, autant faire du dual-boot avec Windows, au moins là on est sûr que les jeux marcheront (oui WoW marche sous Cedega, mais il y beaucoup de jeux qui ne marchent pas ou marchent partiellement)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, on a un AMD 64 sous xen au boulot pour faire des tests sur les archis de prod, et franchement ça cartonne...bonne prise en charge du réseau, performances au top (c'est pas de l'emulation, mais de la virtualiation...), donc voilà...les perfs sont meilleurs que vmware et c'est gratuit...que demande le peuple?

 

Oui Xen est très bien, ce que je regrette perso c'est que l'utilisation pour un desktop n'est pas top (en dom0 je veux dire)... Récemment j'ai essayé de faire un hybride desktop/server sur ma box: ça marche, mais y'avait des problèmes au niveau du son qui m'ont pas encouragé à aller plus loin.

Sinon, j'avais aussi un problème avec les emerge qui prenaient parfois deux fois plus de temps sous Xen (toujours en dom0)... C'est d'autant plus bizarre que les compilations de kernel passaient très bien, et que je n'ai pas noté de pertes de performances considérables en testant quelques applis de benchmarks.

----------

## Delvin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon je n'approuve pas l'utilisation de Cedega... Quitte à utiliser quelque chose de payant et pas libre, autant faire du dual-boot avec Windows, au moins là on est sûr que les jeux marcheront (oui WoW marche sous Cedega, mais il y beaucoup de jeux qui ne marchent pas ou marchent partiellement) 

 

Personnellement j'utilise cedega pour faire tourner WoW, et la je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec toi. J'ai un disque dur lent (un 3400 tour je crois, c'est un portable) et sous win ça devient trés vite injouable, alors la premiére fois que j'ai essayé de le lancer avec wine, ca ne ramait plus ! (enfin l'accél graphique etait un peut à la ramasse mais le jeu etait plus fluide, accés disque plus rapide) alors je suis passé à cedega pour l'accélération graphique et j'en suis bien content !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *KuRGaN wrote:*   
> 
> Je trouve le concept de virtualisation sous Xen vraiment innovant et novateur par rapport à d'autres concurrents commerciaux.
> ...

 

Je n'ai jamais testé l'hyperviseur d'IBM, mais à mon goût, je trouve nettement plus satisfaisant Xen qu'un vmware ou tout autre VirtualPC, de part sa license et surtout de ses performances.

----------

## Darkael

 *Delvin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Sinon je n'approuve pas l'utilisation de Cedega... Quitte à utiliser quelque chose de payant et pas libre, autant faire du dual-boot avec Windows, au moins là on est sûr que les jeux marcheront (oui WoW marche sous Cedega, mais il y beaucoup de jeux qui ne marchent pas ou marchent partiellement)  
> 
> Personnellement j'utilise cedega pour faire tourner WoW, et la je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec toi. J'ai un disque dur lent (un 3400 tour je crois, c'est un portable) et sous win ça devient trés vite injouable, alors la premiére fois que j'ai essayé de le lancer avec wine, ca ne ramait plus ! (enfin l'accél graphique etait un peut à la ramasse mais le jeu etait plus fluide, accés disque plus rapide) alors je suis passé à cedega pour l'accélération graphique et j'en suis bien content !

 

Oui j'ai entendu parler de ces mystérieux boosts de performance sous Wine/Cedega pour certains jeux... Mais faut aussi reconnaître qu'il y a beaucoup de jeux (oui, ça va peut-être en choquer certains, mais il existe d'autres jeux que WoW!  :Smile:  ), qui ne marchent pas, ou qui imposent des limitations pour être joués, etc. Mais peu importe.

En fait c'est le côté idéologique qui me gêne le plus en fait: jouer sur Wine/Cedega ne contribue pas à amener des jeux sur Linux, et en plus dans le cas de Cedega tu paies des gens qui ont profité d'un produit open-source sans contribuer en retour... (bon, je pourrais évoquer le fait qu'il est possible de contourner ça très facilement avec la démo, mais comme on est sur un forum bien je n'en parlerais pas  :Smile:  )

----------

## Delvin

Le seul probléme que j'ai et ce pourquoi je garde un win xp d'installé, c'est pour faire les mises à jour ... c'est un poil pénible ...

Mais bon je préfèrerais un client linux !

----------

## mornik

Bonjour,

J'ai une question, peut-être bète d'ailleurs.

J'ai la chance d'avoir un amd x2 4400. J'ai donc installé une gentoo 64 dessus. Elle est full 64 mais j'aimerai bien essayer l'émulation wine et qemu. Mas question est : 

est-il possible d'avoir wine ou qemu, compilés en 64 bits et leurs demander de faire tourner des applis 32 bits ?

Merci.

----------

## Mickael

Juste une remarque wine n'est pas un émulateur.

EDIT : juste comme ça : qemu va émuler ton win, qu'il (le win) soit en 32 ou 64 n'a pas d'importance. (j'ai dit une connerie?)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Mais ca va faire +2 ans que je me retiens d'acheter du matos, attendant qu'Intel et AMD sortent leur virtualisation hardware.... Raaah saleté de Core 2 Duo, tu vas sortir un de ces 4?!
> 
> 

 

Si tu veux parler des technologie AMD Pacifica et Intel VT, alors elles sont déjà disponible, enfin, celle d'Intel.

J'ai actuellement un portable Dell en core duo et un cat /proc/cpuinfo me donne:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 14

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1662.908

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

core id         : 255

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

bogomips        : 1994.76

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 14

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1662.908

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 1

core id         : 255

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

bogomips        : 1994.76

```

C'est le petit flag vmx qui indique la présence de virtualisation matérielle.

Pour l'histoire du wine en 32 ou 64 bits, ce qui est important c'est que le cpu puissent utiliser le 32 et le 64 surtout.

----------

## Anthyme

-KuRGaN- tu as reussi a faire tourner un windows dans Xen ???

----------

## PabOu

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> .
> 
> ...

 

En même temps, ca ne veut absolument rien dire.

Dans mes flags, j'ai le flag ht, et pourtant, l'hyperthreading n'est pas possible avec ce processeur (celeron d).

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour le windows dans Xen, je n'ai toujours pas essayé (je voudrais bien mais j'ai pas le temps).

En tout cas, pour cette histoire de flags c'est bizarre. Moi j'ai fait le test sur une vingtaine de portables, et tous ceux qui était VT avaient le flags vmx.

----------

## PabOu

Que veux-tu ?

Aujourd'hui, si même Intel ne respecte plus les "conventions"...

----------

## mornik

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Juste une remarque wine n'est pas un émulateur.

 

Tu as raison de le (re)dire, on est nombreux à avoir la facheuse tendance à faire ce raccourci.

Et c'est pas faute de le savoir   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lesourbe

moi j utilise wine ...

mais pas question de faire tourner les players DRMisé pour lire des DVDs.

Je préfère me passer de culture (si on peut dire).

----------

## Delvin

@ mornik : je suis en 64 bit, cedega est, par essence, un binaire et il tourne trés bien, quant à wine, il est compilé en 64 bit et fait trés bien tourner les programmes 32 bit

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : juste comme ça : qemu va émuler ton win, qu'il (le win) soit en 32 ou 64 n'a pas d'importance. (j'ai dit une connerie?)

 

C'est presque pas une connerie :

en effet qemu est capable d'émuler différente architecture sur x86, le nombre reduit déja su x86_64

un coup d'oeil ici pour les détails.

----------

## Scullder

Virtual PC 2004, c'est l'avenir. C'est gratuit et en utilisant VPC2004, vous luttez contre le cancer que représente la GPL. =)

----------

## E11

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En fait c'est le côté idéologique qui me gêne le plus en fait: jouer sur Wine/Cedega ne contribue pas à amener des jeux sur Linux, et en plus dans le cas de Cedega tu paies des gens qui ont profité d'un produit open-source sans contribuer en retour... (bon, je pourrais évoquer le fait qu'il est possible de contourner ça très facilement avec la démo, mais comme on est sur un forum bien je n'en parlerais pas  )

 

Tout à fait d'accord !

Il y a aussi une autre chose qui personnellement m'embête beaucoup, c'est le faite de payer pour quelque chose qui ne donne aucune garantie de fonctionnabilité. 

En effet, appart pour certains "gros" jeux qui sont bien reconnu, beaucoup d'autres sont très aléatoires, et c'est presque du hazard de savoir si le jeu qu'on veut va tourner correctement ou pas...

----------

## PabOu

 *E11 wrote:*   

> En effet, appart pour certains "gros" jeux qui sont bien reconnu, beaucoup d'autres sont très aléatoires, et c'est presque du hazard de savoir si le jeu qu'on veut va tourner correctement ou pas...

 

Sans oublier que cela varie également avec la version de cedega. Un jeu peut très bien fonctionner dans une version et ne plus se lancer du tout avec la version suivante.

----------

## yuk159

Perso je n'utilise que wine, pour faire tourner Jedi Academy  :Laughing: 

J'ai testé vmware qemu et bosh (ya longtemps) mais bon, pour faire du réseaux c'est déjà lent mais alors faire tourner des softs graphiques

c'est l'horreur.

Enfin voilà j'ai décider de tout faire avec des truc natif Linux en ce qui concerne le boulot. 

mes 2 cents  :Wink: 

a+

----------

## BENJI

J'ai bien lu le thème du débat et je me permet de réagir en espérant de ne pas être hors sujet.

Vous parlez d'application windows sous linux à l'inverse le besoin se fait également sentir, pour plus de détail par rapport à mon intervention merci de réagir sur ce post si vous pouvez me faire profiter de votre expérience

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-481083.html

----------

## grosnours

J'ai utilisé VMWare GSX pendant quelques mois pour faire d'une box idle deux gateways internet (ADSL 2Mbps/512Kbps + Cable 6Mbps/512Kbps), j'ai récemment décidé d'utilise Xen pour des raisons légales et surtout de performance ...

Quand je vois qu'une VM Xen 3.0.2 sur mon AthlonXP 3000+ 128MB RAM explose complètement les performances d'une VM VMWare ESX sur un Opteron 248 1GB RAM, le choix est vite fait.

En plus, pas besoin d'installer de softs tiers pour avoir une console Xen.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

+1 grosnours

----------

## Oupsman

Attention, vmware gsx et xen n'ont pas la même façon de fonctionner. XEN nécessite un noyau patché pour que l'OS fonctionne, alors que vmware GSX est un vrai hyperviseur

----------

## kwenspc

En effet je crois qu'encore pas mal de personne confondent les produits dans leur focntionnement. 

VMware émule totalement un PC, pas XEN qui lui fait de la virtualisation, pare contre Qemu émule, et wine n'a rien à voir avec un émulateur etc...

----------

## grosnours

Je n'ai jamais dit que Xen et VM Ware étaient des produits similaires, ou que leur fonctionnement l'était.

J'ai dit que l'utilisation que j'en fais était identique et que les perfomances d'un AthlonXP 3000+/128MB RAM sous Xen étaient de loin supérieures à celles d'un Opteron 248/1GB RAM sous VMWare ESX.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

En fait , pour être plus précis, Xen fait de la paravirtualisation   :Wink: 

Et Xen peut faire fonctionner des noyaux non patchés si le cpu est un Intel VT ou un AMD Pacifica, car ces processeurs intègrent un hyperviseur matériel.

[Edit]: Pour une petite comparaison sur le fonctionnement, c'est ici

[Edit2]: Qui qui va encore profiter des projets open-source pour s'en mettre plein les fouilles

----------

## Coltie

Hello!

Wine pour ma part (dois-je rappeler que ce n'est pas un émulateur?  :Wink:  ).

Il est pourtant essentiel que wine puisse survivre, du moins en ce qui concerne l'audio ("pro") sous linux. En effet, les instrument VST sont enfin reconnus, mais nécessite pour cela wine via le projet FST. Explications: les instruments VST sont si nombreux et si utiles qu'il est très difficile des les remplacer (surtout les synthétiseurs à mon avis). C'est une sorte de clé de voute dont les logiciels ne peuvent (ôh malheureusement!) que difficilement s'en passer.

Dès lors, je crains vraiment le fait de ne plus pouvoir employer wine.

----------

## onvice

 *Coltie wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> Il est pourtant essentiel que wine puisse survivre, du moins en ce qui concerne l'audio ("pro") sous linux. En effet, les instrument VST sont enfin reconnus, mais nécessite pour cela wine via le projet FST. Explications: les instruments VST sont si nombreux et si utiles qu'il est très difficile des les remplacer (surtout les synthétiseurs à mon avis).
> 
> 

 

Salut si j'ai bien compris tu utilises Wine sur une Gentoo via le projet FST mais pourrais-tu preciser le reste des softsque tu utilises stp ?? car j'aimerai me remettre à faire du sound et je suis un peu paumé dans tout ça; j'utilisais avant sur windows les instrus VST ou plugins sur Cubase, Wavelab, Reason  etc.... 

Merci d'avance   :Surprised: 

----------

## anigel

J'arrive tardivement sur ce sujet, mais finalement ce n'est pas très grave, car le domaine que je connais le mieux n'a pas vraiment été abordé  :Wink: .

Je travaille depuis quelques années déjà avec VMWare, qui reste, de mon point de vue, irremplaçable, car seul à occuper sa niche. Certes, il est gourmand en mémoire (il réserve la totalité de la mémoire allouée à la machine virtuelle lors du poweron), et il émule un tas de trucs dont on a pas besoin pour faire tourner linux dans linux, mais il fournit en contrepartie une tripotée de services qui n'ont pour le moment pas d'équivalent crédible (j'écarte volontairement en cela, Virtual PC).Il permet de faire tourner Windows dans Linux, avec des perfs honorables, y compris pour la partie vidéo. Un bon support USB qui ne gâche rien; bref, ça marche bien. Côté réseau, il utilise un module qui se charge du bridging, ce qui permet de totalement maîtriser le réseau depuis l'intérieur de la machine "guest". Pour moi, c'est son côté versatile qui fait sa force, indépendamment de sa licence d'utilisation.

Par ailleurs, je travaille depuis un moment déjà avec le mod vservers du noyau linux. Ce patch permet à Linux de faire tourner dans des chroots améliorés d'autres linux, sans avoir trop de surconsommation de puissance ou de mémoire (seul le côté utilisateur est dupliqué : c'est le noyau hôte qui se charge de tout). L'avantage principal réside dans la performance : un vserver linux ne coûte que les processus qu'on lance dedans (la plupart du temps : syslog, cron, ssh, et le service spécifique pour leque est conçu le vserver). Autrement dit : c'est négligeable. Mais en revanche, gros désavantage : actuellement, le réseau est géré par le système hôte. Cela a plusieurs conséquences : d'abord, cela demande une configuration particulière de tous les services, afin qu'ils ne se bind que sur l'IP du vserver "en cours". Par exemple, sans configuration particulière : ssh va, en démarrant, écouter sur toutes les IP de tous vos vservers, vous empêchant donc de démarrer à l'intérieur de ceux-ci un autre démon SSH.

Et, second désavantage, on ne peut utiliser à l'intérieur d'un vserver de démon en mode noyau. L'exemple le plus ennuyeux : NFS.

Enfin, et je finirais là-dessus, il est nécessaire, pour firewaller proprement un vserver, de configurer iptables directement sur l'hôte, et souvent avant que l'adresse IP soit utilisée. Ca m'a posé pas mal de problèmes lorsque j'ai mis en place mes premiers vservers...

Xen: je ne commenterai pas, car je ne connais pas. Linux-vserver convient parfaitement aux tâches que je lui confie, et tant que Xen ne permettra pas de faire tourner windows, je ne vois pas quel avantage il pourrait avoir sur VMWare, dans le cadre de mes besoins propres. Mais je vais suivre ça de près: une déclaration m'a particulièrement impressionné : l'arrêt d'un hôte xen est passé inaperçu dans le cadre d'une partie de Quake3, grâce à la tolérance de panne. Et ça, c'est diablement impressionnant !

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

>  il émule un tas de trucs dont on a pas besoin pour faire tourner linux dans linux

 

Je suis pas d'accord sur ce point   :Wink: 

J'ai commencé à utiliser vmware il y a deux semaines. N'ayant pas de machine test, j'utilise vmware pour faire tourner une debian et tester des services comme les groupwares. 

Je pourrai utiliser ma propre machine mais j'ai pas trop envie d'installer une tone de paquets qui finalement ne seront plus utiliser au bout de quelques jours. Une fois terminé, j'ai plus qu'à supprimer l'image modifiée et retester un autre groupware avec l'image de base. 

Avec une debian en mode texte, les performances restent honarables sur un celeron 1,3ghz avec 256 MO de RAM.

J'ai aussi un ami qui lui utilise vmware sur windows pour utiliser une fedora et tester d'autres systèmes comme dernièrement freebsd.

----------

## baalkor

Le mois passé je suis tombé sur un article très intéressant traitent jsutement de ce sujet.

Emulation : Qemu, VMWare, chroot, bochs

Virtualisation : Xen, VMWare Server (Je crois)

(C'est peu je sais)

Bon commençon par le commencement.

Quand on émule , c'est le système hôte qui transcrit les intructions a la volée, ce qui ce voit par une baisse notable des performances

Quand on parle de virtualisation, dans ce cas, le système hôte n'est là que pour ordonnacer les instruction.

C'est-a-dire que les système virtualisé on pour aisni dire un quasi accès total au ressources hardware et ne passe que très peu par le

système hôte. Tout est encapsulé afin de ne pas se planter. ce qui se ressent par de très très bonnes performances.

Maheureusement ces systèmes ne sont pas tout le temps evident a mettre en place contrairement a l^émulation quelle qu'elle soit.

J'éspère ne pas m'être trop trompé (L'erreur est humaine).

Pour ma part Qemu sur Linux ou Xen si des gros besoins. 

Sur Windows VMware, qui offre un bon rapport performances.

Sur ce @+

----------

## dapsaille

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xen: je ne commenterai pas, car je ne connais pas. Linux-vserver convient parfaitement aux tâches que je lui confie, et tant que Xen ne permettra pas de faire tourner windows, je ne vois pas quel avantage il pourrait avoir sur VMWare, dans le cadre de mes besoins propres. Mais je vais suivre ça de près: une déclaration m'a particulièrement impressionné : l'arrêt d'un hôte xen est passé inaperçu dans le cadre d'une partie de Quake3, grâce à la tolérance de panne. Et ça, c'est diablement impressionnant !

 

 je vais sûrement me faire basher mais Xen fait tout ca ... enfin chez moi ca fonctionne ...

----------

## anigel

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  je vais sûrement me faire basher mais

 

Non, c'est pas le genre de la maison  :Wink: .

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Xen fait tout ca ... enfin chez moi ca fonctionne ...

 

"ça" quoi ? Je ne comprend pas de quoi tu parle en fait  :Wink: .

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien si ton processeur supporte la technologie "hyperviseur matériel" dont les petits noms sont Intel VT et AMD Pacifica, et bien tu peux faire tourner un Windows dans un Xen, car grâce à cette nouvelle technologie, le noyau du domU (système invité) n'a plus besoin d'avoir un noyau modifié.

Actuellement, j'utilise Xen et Vserver.

Bon Vserver c'est bien niveau perf mais c'est vrai que la gestion réseau est assez galère, surtout quand tu commences à faire mumuse avec iptables. En ce moment, mon mentor essaie de faire des scripts pour lancer le script iptables d'un vserver que celui-ci démarre et retirer les règles correspondantes lorsque il est stoppé. Par contre, vu que vserver n'émule quasiment rien, il y a de bonne perfs.

Pour ce qui est de Xen, moi j'adore, on a vraiment des systèmes bien séparés les uns des autres et avec de meilleures perfs que vmware mais un peu moins que vserver.

En effet, Xen ne s'amuse pas à émuler tout un tas de choses dont on aura pas besoin.

@Anigel: Essaie Xen un coup pour émuler un Linux déja et si tu as le CPU adéquat ou des sous pour en racheter un, tu pourras émuler un Windows et là tu lacheras vite l'affaire avec Vmware.

Xen, l'essayer c'est l'adopter !!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Actuellement, je ne dispose pas de ces fameux processeurs.

L'utilisation que je fais de linux-vserver est une utilisation "pro", je ne peux donc décemment pas basculer sur xen d'un coup d'un seul. Je le ferai peut-être, mais ça attendra probablement l'an prochain, maintenant  :Wink: .

En revanche, l'utilisation de Windows sous Xen serait un réel plus pour moi, dans la mesure où il me permettrait d'avoir mes serveurs 2003 gérés de la même manière que mes serveurs Linux. Pratique au niveau sauvegarde, par exemple.

En revanche, pour faire tourner de l'UNIX, je n'ai pour l'instant que peu d'intérêt à basculer sur Xen, car linux-vserver, que je maîtrise à peu près correctement maintenant, a moins d'incidence sur les perfs que Xen. C'est "conceptionnel" (oui, j'invente des ots si je veux ^^). La gestion réseau, j'ai réglé les problèmes assez simplement en fait : je gère les règles iptables au niveau de l'hôte, ce qui n'est pas plus mal au final, niveau sécurité. Régler le problème de ton mentor n'est pas extrêmement compliqué : il lui faudra créer une table dédiée à chaque vserver, l'appliquer quand il démarre, et la détruire quand il se relance. Je l'avais fait, tout au début, mais je ne me rappele pas si j'ai gardé les scripts quand j'ai changé mon fusil d'épaule. Je te dirai fin août ^^.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ce sujet m'interesse grandement, et j'ai été voir d'un peu plus près la techno côté CPU qu'on nous a promise pour "maintenant". Cette page centralise des article de The Inquirer, et là...

Ben je tombe de haut. Car j'apprends que ce qui m'interesse (à savoir ma gentoo avec en parallèle un dodows juste pour jouer) n'est pas possible avant la révision 2 ou 3 de VT, et encore, si les fabricants de périphériques se mettent d'accord pour implémenter un standard de virtualisation dans leur matos (au hasard les cartes graphiques).

Vu que ces pages ont 1 an, est-ce que vous avez des infos plus récentes qui pourraient me remonter le moral?  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

La virtualisation hardware serait moins performante que la software ?

http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/12014390/article.pl

----------

## bob1977

C'est vrai que Xen a l'air très intéressant. Mais est-ce que ce que dit El_goretto est toujours d'actualité à savoir qu'il faudra attendre la version 2 ou 3 de VT pour que ca marche? En gros, y en a t'il qui ont déjà installé windows dans Xen et fait tourné linux en même temps? Et si oui, qu'en est-il des performances ( particulièrement graphique, occupation mémoire...)?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Personnelement je doute qu'un jour la virtualisation/émulation permettent de faire tourner des jeux coreectement, ou alors, c'est vraiment pas pour tout de suite.

IL ne faut pas oublier que ces technologies n'atteindront jamais les performances d'un système "normal".

Je pense que lorsque les jeux rentrent en ligne de compte, il vaut mieux préférer un dual-boot.

----------

## yuk159

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Je pense que lorsque les jeux rentrent en ligne de compte, il vaut mieux préférer un dual-boot.

 

C'est du second degrés ou t'est serieux là ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je suis sérieux, car les gens qui viennent poster pour les jeux ici, c'est pour jouer sous winwin   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Je suis sérieux, car les gens qui viennent poster pour les jeux ici, c'est pour jouer sous winwin  

 

Ok, je dois avouer ne pas avoir lu tous les post précédant ta réponse, je comprends mieux maitenant.

[OFF] Mais enfin pour moi le dual boot, revient finalement à choisir Windows plutôt que Linux, le proprio plutôt que le libre.

Oui Oui je crois que je vire un peu intégriste...[/OFF]

----------

## Coltie

 *onvice wrote:*   

>  *Coltie wrote:*   Hello!
> 
> Il est pourtant essentiel que wine puisse survivre, du moins en ce qui concerne l'audio ("pro") sous linux. En effet, les instrument VST sont enfin reconnus, mais nécessite pour cela wine via le projet FST. Explications: les instruments VST sont si nombreux et si utiles qu'il est très difficile des les remplacer (surtout les synthétiseurs à mon avis).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Désolé, réonse lente... Yop j'utilise Wine sur Gentoo et les instruements Vst via FST. Le tout avec un simple emerge...

Pour la zic', la base à mon sens, c'est jack (qjackctl), ardour, ladspa, les VST, Hydrogen, Zyndaddsubfx, un poil de pure-date, seq24,...

Un très bon site qui au sujet de la MAO sous linux: http://www.linuxmao.org/

Regarde encore autour du "pro-audio-overlay", bien pratique.

 :Wink:   et je te souhaite beaucoup de plaisir!

----------

## zyprexa

Bonjour

J'allais relancer un DOW mais j'ai eu le bon réflexe ... j'espère qu'on ne m'en voudra pas d'exhumer un sujet.

Je voudrais vous faire part d'une solution qui n'a pas été citée, il s'agit d'Openvz... je suis tombé dessus en m'amusant avec xen.

- nécessite également qu'on patche également les sources, mais celles-ci restent compatibles avec les drivers nvidia (contrairement à xen ... oui je sais les drivers binaires c'est le mal toussa   :Rolling Eyes:  )

- semble bien moins gourmand en ressources que ses congénères, il est possible de lancer jusqu'à une centaine de systèmes en parallèle   :Shocked: 

- n'émule que des environnements linux (et oui)

- propose des outils de mise à jour des environnements  :Smile: 

- côté réseau, c'est moins pré-mâché que xen, mais ca reste simple et le wiki et la doc me paraissent corrects

Personnellement, je faisais joujou avec les virtualiseur pour faire quelques petites expériences réseau (par souci d'économie). 

J'aimerais connaître votre avis là-dessus

----------

## anigel

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> J'allais relancer un DOW mais j'ai eu le bon réflexe ... j'espère qu'on ne m'en voudra pas d'exhumer un sujet.

 

Au contraire : très bon réflexe !

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Je voudrais vous faire part d'une solution qui n'a pas été citée, il s'agit d'Openvz... je suis tombé dessus en m'amusant avec xen.

 

Connais pas (encore). Après un (tout petit peu) de lecture, ça me semble se situer entre linux-vserver et Xen. Ca peut être intéressant !

La homepage du projet

Un article sur wikipedia

Merci pour l'info en tous cas !

----------

## anigel

Dans un autre registre, mais toujours concernant la virtualisation, j'ai écrit récemment un ebuild pour rpmstrap. Il est en attente de mainteneur sur bgo (ainsi que rpm d'ailleurs), mais doit déjà être fonctionnel. Et si il ne l'est pas, n'hésitez pas à signaler les soucis éventuels, je tâcherai de les régler.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Vaste sujet ! j'aimerais tester une OpenBSD ! Vous me conseillez quelle solution ?

@ +

[EDIT] qemu c'est dead avec gcc-4  et la soluce du wiki en ne fonctionne pas et je n'ai pas envie de réinstaller gcc-3 ... donc je vais voir du côté de xen pour voir ce que cela donne ... Je voulais installer une OpenBSD ... Peut-être me rabattre sur FreeBSD[/EDIT]

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

ça fait maintenant deux petites semaines que l'on a virtualbox dans portage (en [~M] certes...) qui semble être sympa.

De toutes les solutions que j'ai trouvées jusqu'à lors, il y avait chaques fois un truc qui me retenais :

VMware : pas libre

Qemu : le module kqemu est pas libre, et il faut GCC3 pour compiler Qemu.

Xen : lourd a mettre en place (pour ce que j'ai besoin c'est à dire tester des distrib) et il faut changer de kernel

OpenVZ : pareil que Xen

Wine : ne permet "d'émuler" que windows

J'ai testé VMware puis Qmenu (avec module). J'utilise maintenant VB et j'en suis très content.

Même s'il est hardmaské (et unstable) il tourne impec chez moi, avec de très bonnes perfs.

Pour ceux qui connaissent, comment ça marche chez vous ?

Pour ceux qui connaissent pas encore, essayez-le !

----------

## man in the hill

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui connaissent pas encore, essayez-le !

 

Salut,

Je le download en ce moment et j'espère que c'est au moins au même niveau que vmware ...

@ +

----------

## grosnours

(OFF: Y a vraiment des extrémistes qui n'utilisent pas des softs dont ils ont besoin parce qu'ils ne sont pas libres ?!)

----------

## kwenspc

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> (OFF: Y a vraiment des extrémistes qui n'utilisent pas des softs dont ils ont besoin parce qu'ils ne sont pas libres ?!)

 

Quand il n'y a vraiment pas d'alternative libre je vois pas comment faire sans utiliser un soft proprio. 

Ou alors on se déclare au chomage technique (allez dire ça au patron  :Laughing: )

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, j'en rajoute une couche à propos de Xen: c'est NETTEMENT plus rapide que vmware workstation. (j'utilise les deux, l'un au taf et l'autre pour un autre taf). Certes c'est lourd à mettre en place mais une fois qu'on a compris le concept c'est très éfficace.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> (OFF: Y a vraiment des extrémistes qui n'utilisent pas des softs dont ils ont besoin parce qu'ils ne sont pas libres ?!)

 

N'ayant pas le "problème" de kwenspc, c'est à dire le travail, oui je peux me le permettre  :Smile: 

----------

## zyprexa

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenVZ : pareil que Xen
> 
> 

 

même pas vrai   :Very Happy: 

Openvz ne nécessite qu'une seule config kernel, il n'y a même pas besoin de doc pour ca vu que portage pré-mâche et que les options sont simples.

Extrêmement léger également(la page wikipedia fr sur openvz est éloquente), il permet également de générer très vite et simplement un environnement tout prêt depuis un "template", certains sont prévus pour les distribs courantes et il est possible de les créer soi-même.

Openvz ne s'adresse qu'à ceux qui veulent faire du linux-dans-linux, je m'en sers quotidiennement pour torturer d'autres distribs, faire des tests réseau et isoler les services.

Il n'empêche que je vais me hâter de tester virtualbox, ca a l'air prometteur.

Edit : en effet, le truc a l'air super-bien ficelé. D'ici peu de temps ca sera sans doute une excellente alternative à vmware.

----------

## tux76280

Consernant VMWare (station) et QEmu, j'avais fait une expérience concernant des tests de différents systèmes 32 et 64 bits. VMWare ne me permettait pas l'émulation d'un système (guest) 64 bits sur un système (host) 32 bits alors que QEmu le permettait (ok, bien plus lent, mais je ne voulais pas jouer à des jeux, seulement tester des système 64 bits).

Ce teste fut fait en Mai 2006... à voir s'il y a eut une évolution depuis.

----------

## Tuxicomane

Sinon, je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, mais KQEMU a été placé sous licence GPLv2 !   :Very Happy: 

http://linuxfr.org/2007/02/06/22028.html

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai, OpenVZ c'est quand même différent de Xen.

Et puis maintenant, avec le KVM dans le noyau, Xen va surtout être utile pour faire de la virtualisation sur les machines Windows je pense.

----------

## Temet

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Sinon, je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, mais KQEMU a été placé sous licence GPLv2 !  
> 
> http://linuxfr.org/2007/02/06/22028.html

 

Ouais mais tant que ça compile pas avec gcc4, bah je ne me sers plus de Qemu (à regrets)!

Je me demande même ce qu'il fout dans portage! La version stable de gcc étant la 4, il devrait virer de portage IMHO.

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Tuxicomane wrote:*   Sinon, je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, mais KQEMU a été placé sous licence GPLv2 !  
> 
> http://linuxfr.org/2007/02/06/22028.html 
> 
> Ouais mais tant que ça compile pas avec gcc4, bah je ne me sers plus de Qemu (à regrets)!
> ...

 

Salut.

À moins que ça ait changé très récemment, qemu-0.8.1 compile avec gcc-4.   :Smile: 

Il suffit donc, a priori, de masquer la version 0.8.2 en ajoutant ceci dans le package.mask.

```

>=app-emulation/qemu-0.8.2 

>=app-emulation/qemu-user-0.8.2 

>=app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.8.2 

```

Plus d'infos ici.

----------

## Temet

Merci   :Very Happy: 

Je trouve bizarre que la version stable soit la 0.8.2, qui ne compile pas avec gcc4 et que la 0.8.1 soit masquée ... alors que elle compile avec gcc4  :Shocked: 

Y a vraiment un truc pas logique dans la gestion du paquet je trouve.

----------

## Enlight

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*    *Tuxicomane wrote:*   Sinon, je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, mais KQEMU a été placé sous licence GPLv2 !  
> 
> http://linuxfr.org/2007/02/06/22028.html 
> 
> Ouais mais tant que ça compile pas avec gcc4, bah je ne me sers plus de Qemu (à regrets)!
> ...

 

J'ai déjà vu ça plusieures fois, ça n'a jamais marché chez moi. (amd64)

----------

## kwenspc

Pour continuer d'utiliser qemu, ben j'ai 2 gcc. une version 3 et une version 4. Et juste pour kqemu, je switch de gcc. C'est pas "propre" mais je veux pas me passer de Qemu+kqemu. C'est une très bonne nouvelle qu'il soit en gpl ce fameux module!

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

ce que tu peux faire, c'est builder gcc3 puis qemu, puis après faire des pkg et virer gcc3 (c'est ce que je fais).

----------

## kwenspc

Oui j'y ai pensé, mais avoir des pkg t'empèche d'upgrader qemu/kqemu. (tu reste à la même version). Et puis il me dérange pas le gcc 3

----------

## _droop_

Au passage qemu 0.9 est sorti, avec passage à la gpl de kqemu, voir la news linuxfr.

----------

## kwenspc

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Au passage qemu 0.9 est sorti, avec passage à la gpl de kqemu, voir la news linuxfr.

 

Toi t'es pas reveillés   :Very Happy:   (cf plus haut)

----------

## _droop_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *_droop_ wrote:*   Au passage qemu 0.9 est sorti, avec passage à la gpl de kqemu, voir la news linuxfr. 
> 
> Toi t'es pas reveillés    (cf plus haut)

 

 :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anigel

Ca couvait depuis quelques temps, les rumeurs se faisaient insistantes, il semble que ça immine : la 3D virtualisée !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai ça à l'air d'être sympa. A quand une solution libre, peut-être que le projet kvm va s'y mettre aussi, ce serait cool, mais bon je pense qu'il ont encore pas mal de chose a faire avant de s'attaquer à la 3D.

----------

## Temet

Questions subsidiaire : le dernier Qemu et Kqemu, ils compilent avec le gcc stable ?

----------

## Mickael

Faut lire le manuel Temet   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 6.1.2 GCC version
> 
> In order to compile QEMU successfully, it is very important that you have the right tools. The most important one is gcc. On most hosts and in particular on x86 ones, gcc 4.x is not supported. If your Linux distribution includes a gcc 4.x compiler, you can usually install an older version (it is invoked by gcc32 or gcc34). The QEMU configure script automatically probes for these older versions so that usally you don't have to do anything. 

 

----------

